# Taking a little hiatus



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Morrigan and I will be on TAM less frequently for a while. She has been dealing with a personal situation and I feel that I need to devote more of my attention to her right now. We will still check in from time to time to commiserate with our friends. We do consider all of you to be friends and that will never change. Hope everyone has a good day and a better tomorrow.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope things are okay


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Take it easy. We'll be here when you get back.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and on a side note, I have now have a friend!!


this is so exciting


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Hoping the best for you and Morrigan!! Check in every so often!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

All the best mate


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You'll be missed. Take care of both of you.


----------



## ilovechocolate (Jan 16, 2012)

Hope to see you both back here soon


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

hope she gets things sorted out soon.
take care of her.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Best to both of you. Please check in periodically.
Sig.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't take too long, hope you come back soon


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all of your help. Hope all is ok. Come back soon.

CTU


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

Good Luck to the both of you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

now that me and Beowulf are friends I should show up for dinner soon


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Good luck to both you and Morrigan!


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the good advice BW, I think I need to take a break too  Good Luck man, hope everything is ok with M


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

/salute

Good luck and I wish you and Morrigan well!


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Good luck to you both. Beowulf you are truly a treasure to this board and I wish you both the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

Wishing the best to both of you. You have been such an asset to this forum. God bless.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

yep. Good to take a break. Good luck!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't be strangers. Come on back... ya hear?


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

I hope everything works out for you. Know that both of your opinions are appreciated so hurry back.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

Totally understand. I hope all works out for the best.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Sad to see you go. You have some of the best thoughts I have seen here. You will be sorely missed. Take care of your wife and yourself. 

Good luck and best wishes

Chap


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> now that me and Beowulf are friends I should show up for dinner soon


Me too. You dressed as a teenage mutant ninja turtle and I as a back flipping astronaut.

Good luck Beowulf and Morrigan. I wish you two the very best.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Wishes to both you and Morrigan. Take of both of you.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Are they back yet?


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Take care of each other and come back when you can. Adios!!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think you know how much you will be missed. 

Good luck and prayers


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay, very funny guys, now we all had a laugh and it's time for you to come back



Guys?


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

hoping to hear from you soon, and of course you guys in my prayers.


----------

